# Replacing Dextrose With ?



## scooza (20/10/11)

hi all, looking at replacing dextrose with anything but coopers brew enhancers. any help appreciated.
thanks in advance.

just brewing tooheys kit with 600 grams of dex at the moment. happy but looking to improve a little or more.

cheers scooza.


----------



## dougsbrew (20/10/11)

cooper dry malt extract 500g. though will need a tickle up with approx 200g dextrose to get same alcohol content as 600g dextrose. 
will give you more malt flavour, better head on ya beer.


----------



## Fodder (20/10/11)

Light Dry Malt extract, Dark Dry Malt extract, Corn Syrup etc etc can all be had in 1kg bags from most HB shops and will all add certain different things to your beer. A combination of each is usually what you can use to add little elements of all the above. However most pre-mixed enhanced sugar mixes will still include 500gm of dex, then usually 0.25kg LDME and 0.25kg CornS or other varying combos...

Note however that is exactly what you get out of a Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 and or 2...I think 1 is most dex, over LDME, whilst 2 has both more LDME and a little Corn syrup...

Could also go with a two can option and use liquid instead of dry sugars...

Kinda depends what you want out of it and what you wanna make though...?


----------



## marksfish (20/10/11)

as has been said it all depends on what you want in your beers, adding ldme will add body to the brew compared to dex. the easiest way to improve any brew is temp. control and good yeast such as us-05 or notto.


----------



## Rowy (20/10/11)

I changed to better yeasts and some different malts mixed with dextrose from my LHBS and haven't looked back.


----------



## DU99 (20/10/11)

Steeped grain's help and with some dex,even some light dried malt


----------



## Muscovy_333 (20/10/11)

+1 
steep some specialty grains. Its a simple step to partials with great results...thats if you are after more malt complexity.
You wont get sugars out of them just flavour.



DU99 said:


> Steeped grain's help and with some dex,even some light dried malt


----------



## scooza (21/10/11)

thanks for the responses. i was in big w today and saw some extra malt brewing sugar. 
ingredients are: dex, barley malt, and corn syrup[ maltodextrin].
what do you think???
could i only use 500g or would i need to use the whole kg? only looking for a midstrength.

cheers scooza.


----------



## Fodder (21/10/11)

If your only after a mid strength then half the bag might be ok, not sure on the alco % it would give without knowing the ingredients...

What exactly are you using for the kit can and exactly how much of each dex, barley malt (LDME ?) and corn syrup are in the brewing sugar?

Theres a Kits & Extract Beer Designer around somewhere that should be able to roughly work out an alco % from that for you...


----------



## scooza (21/10/11)

hi, there are no specific details of how much of anything is in there just the ingredients. tooheys special lager is the kit.


----------



## Fish13 (8/4/12)

sorry to dredge up an old thread but i am doing an extract brew and i want remove the 400g of dextrose. I am using 1.5kg dark and .6kg light extract.

If i up the light extract to 1.0kg will it have the same effect of the dextrose? or I also have some pale malt and caramunich. The caramunich is in the recipe already at 50grams. I was thinking of upping the caramunich to 100g too..

Any help is great.


----------



## yum beer (8/4/12)

scooza said:


> hi, there are no specific details of how much of anything is in there just the ingredients. tooheys special lager is the kit.




just use 1/2 kg of coopersLight Dry Malt, in the bottle about 3.9-4.0%.
With my kits I like to use 1/2 kg LDM and 1/2 kg of Coopers BE2...bottles about 4.9%


----------

